# Slight click bleed on backing tracks



## Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello,

My band uses the split stereo signal method of backing tracks, with the backing track panned hard left and click panned hard right. 

These both go into two separate channels on a little mixer next to the drummer which also has a feed from my Axe-Fx's 2nd output as well (1st output goes direct to FOH). Our drummer plugs his headphones into the Aux Send and uses the Aux (pre-fader) knobs to control a blend of guitar, backing track and click in his ears. The guitar feed and click channel's main faders on the little mixer are left off permanently and taped down so they won't move, the backing track's fader is left at unity and we take a line from the main outs to go to the PA. 

Theoretically, this means we should only get backing track coming out of the FOH PA but there is a tiny (but audible) bleed from the click track coming through at the start of the song. We drown it out when we start playing but the count in can be heard. It's not the mixer, as we tried it on a second one and the problem persists. 

Any ideas what we are doing wrong, or if there is a better way of going about doing this? 

Thanks in advance!

P.S 

We've not gigged yet, this has only occured in the practice room thankfully!


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 30, 2013)

What is the source ? IPod/computer? 

If so, are you using the headphone jack for output? If so you may want to invest in a better Y-adapter as the the two channels may not be shielded from each other well.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

I had a very similar problem before. Did you bounce your track as a .wav or an .mp3?


----------

